

Wang Tiles and Turing Machines (2012) - monort
http://grahamshawcross.com/2012/10/12/wang-tiles-and-turing-machines/

======
moyix
I wrote a similar article on this a few years ago:

[https://moyix.wordpress.com/2012/04/06/computing-with-
tiles/](https://moyix.wordpress.com/2012/04/06/computing-with-tiles/)

The tilings, with an appropriate color scheme, turn out to be quite beautiful:

[https://i.imgur.com/EB3rX.png](https://i.imgur.com/EB3rX.png)

------
diego898
These were featured in Greg Egans fantastic book Diaspora [1]. I can't
recommend it enough

[1]
[http://gregegan.customer.netspace.net.au/DIASPORA/DIASPORA.h...](http://gregegan.customer.netspace.net.au/DIASPORA/DIASPORA.html)

------
TheLoneWolfling
I think there's a mistake on the Fibonacci sequence tiling, this one:
[http://grahamshawcross.com/2012/10/12/wang-tiles-and-
turing-...](http://grahamshawcross.com/2012/10/12/wang-tiles-and-turing-
machines/usersgrahamshawcrossdocumentsapplicationaperiodic_tilingdw-3/)

Shouldn't there be a diagonal up/right light/dark green line between 5 and 8?
I.e. tiles (6,3), (6,4), (7,2), (7,3), numbering from 1 (x,y) style?

~~~
ggchappell
> Shouldn't there be a diagonal up/right light/dark green line between 5 and
> 8?

Yes.

------
bhickey
Here's a free C++ wang tile implementation I wrote:
[https://github.com/crawl/crawl/blob/master/crawl-
ref/source/...](https://github.com/crawl/crawl/blob/master/crawl-
ref/source/domino.h)

It includes a stochastic solver for non-trivial tile sets.

